# E6 - IRC Game



## dystmesis (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't DMed anything in awhile and I was thinking of maybe getting back into the game. I've been considering the options over the past few days - should I DM true20? D&D? Iron Heroes? d20 modern? - and I've decided that I'm interested in DMing an E6 game. (Basic rules for E6 can be found here)

Just poking around here to see if anyone would be interested in playing an IRC E6 game, probably sometime after noon PST on fridays or saturdays.

Setting would be a rather wild, undeveloped place - nothing real concrete and written in stone, so players can be from whatever kind of place they want with whatever kind of backgrounds they want. And if anyone wants to draw a map of everything, I'm all for it 

Somehow, the players find themselves in a small sea shanty, a minor trading town going through hard times. Recently, the king of the kingdom died, leaving chaos in his wake, until a cabal of spellcasters came in power, trying to enforce order in the wild land. However, they seem to be more interested in enforcing their law than in upholding good... (Yes, I realize what this sounds like.)

Possible motivations for characters over the course of the campaign might be to help the new rule establish order in the chaotic countryside, or perhaps protect villages from their new, tyrannical ways. Or maybe establish a new order of their own! Of course, they don't need such lofty goals. There's brigands on the roads and pirates in the waters, and lots of gold to be had by protecting merchants and pilgrims and others against either. There's also some abandoned forts, pirate dens, and other locales, perfect to raid for treasure or to set up a new base of operations. There's also tales of uncharted, exotic islands to the south!

As far as character creation goes, it'll start at level 1, I guess 30 point buy, and you can use most anything found on www.d20srd.org. Just run it by me first.

Anyway, that's all for now! If anyone is interested, please reply in the thread.

Edit: Warning, I have been known to change rules to have fun!


----------



## knight_isa (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd love to see how E6 plays out, so I'm interested if you play Saturday afternoons.  I'm in Utah, so I'm an hour ahead.

I'm pondering a few different characters.  Let me know if you'd like me to post more here or what.

Also, have you thought of using MapTool?  I haven't used it very much (or very recently), but it seemed pretty easy to use and includes roller/chat stuff as well as the map.


----------



## dystmesis (Dec 27, 2007)

I was thinking of cancelling the game, because no one seemed very interested, but maybe they were just away for the holidays. So I'll continue to wait for more player interest, for now at least.

Feel free to put any ideas out here on the table, they could increase interest for other potential players 

Still not exactly sure about scheduling yet, though, because I still need to sign up for my january classes. I should do that pretty soon, as soon as I get my grades and confirmation of my credits being transferred... But probably sometime after noon on friday or saturday is right.


----------



## dystmesis (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like I've managed to get another interested player. Says he's likely to play an evil cleric. How fiendish! He might also be dragging along a friend to play, so that might be a potential 3 players


----------



## knight_isa (Dec 30, 2007)

dystmesis said:
			
		

> Looks like I've managed to get another interested player. Says he's likely to play an evil cleric. How fiendish! He might also be dragging along a friend to play, so that might be a potential 3 players




I hate to say this, but I've found that playing in a group with evil characters (or even neutral characters with a strong evil streak) totally ruins the game for me.  If that's the direction the group is going to take, I'm going to have to bow out.

That said, I do have a few character concepts I'm considering:

1) Soulknife: was more or less a common laborer, too caught up in his daydreams to really amount to anything, but then in a moment of stress manifested his mindblade.  He believes that the mindblade is a divine gift from either the god of protection or vengeance or justice (he's not sure which) and so he feels compelled to use it to help others that have needs that such gods would want to see addressed.  (NG human male scout/secondary fighter)

2) Rogue: was a sailor with a promising career ahead of him until an unfortunate incident with the captain's daughter.  Now he's a bit down on his luck and looking for a way to turn things around. (TN (tends toward CG) human male rogue with lots of ship-related skills, only works if pursuing the pirates/treasure angle)

3) Conjurer (with several UA options): Wants to join the spellcasters in charge, but doesn't feel qualified to do so at the moment.  Is looking to improve his skills while accomplishing tasks that he thinks would make him look good to the new leaders.  (LN human male conjurer specialist, no enchantment/evocation).

I'm leaning towards #1 (mainly because I'm curious about how the soulknife is in play), but I'm okay with any of them (and I have them mostly statted out) and I'm willing to come up with a different concept if need be.

Anyway, let me know what direction the group will take.


----------



## dystmesis (Jan 9, 2008)

*Game Cancelled*

Sorry, it just doesn't seem that this game is going to happen. I want to thank everyone who wanted to play for voicing their interest, but it just seems that it didn't come to fruition. Oh well, good luck and good gaming


----------

